
Dreamy First Night with MacBook Air - messel
http://www.victusspiritus.com/2010/11/02/dreamy-first-night-with-macbook-air/
======
messel
Admission: this is my first laptop ever.

In early comparisons this 2.13Ghz, 4Gbyte ram paper weight is an adequate
replacement for my monster dual core 3Ghz, 4Gbyte ram Dell desktop running
Ubuntu (appropriately named Juggernaut).

I don't do heavy animations with Adobe. My standard fair is light gaming and
web scripting front/back end. I'd like to push 3D JavaScript graphics with
HTML5 but don't yet have a need.

